# if you put on a hang tag, are you then responsible for the bar code too?



## booens (Aug 8, 2007)

if you put on a hang tag, are you then responsible for the bar code too?
i just want to put it on as more advertisement!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no requirement that a hang tag has to have a bar code.


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

Hang tags are mainly just there for the reason you mentioned - a bit of branding. It makes a shirt look a little more high-end, in my opinion.

A lot of the larger retailers add their own hang tags with barcodes on them, and you'll usually see this in stores like Myer and David Jones in Australia, where the garment has 2 or more hang tags. A lot of the fancier, up-market brands get custom-shaped hang tags, printed on really thick glossy stock, to make it look even fancier.

EDIT: Just thought I would add, since you mentioned advertising - it is important to remember that if these shirts are sold BOTH through yourself (Website, for example) and through other retailers, that advertising of anything other than the brand would usually upset the retailer. IE: You put your URL to your online store on the hang tag, it cuts out the retailer if the customer wants to buy more shirts.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it's a good idea to leave a blank space on your hang tags so that the retailer can put a UPC sticker there if they want to.


----------

